# Blas3 Problem.



## Solata (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo allerseits.
Ich wolte meinen Charakter bei Buffed mal hochladen. Dazu brauchte ich das Blasc3, was ich mich instaliert habe. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich meinen Charakter nicht einmal manuell Importieren kann. Nu wolte ich mal Fragen ob ich da etwas falsch mache, denn eig habe ich schritt für schritt alles so erledigt & bekomm trotzdem im Blas3 Menü 'wow-Profiler' nix. Da sollte aber laut HowTo 11/15 im großen Kasten 'Fiktiver Acount' stehen, aber mein Kasten bleibt leer und jegliche importierversuche scheitern. 
Wäre über eine kleine Hilfestellung zur Lösung meines Problemes sehr erfreut.

LG


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Mai 2012)

1. Deine WoW-Installation wurde von BLASC3 erkannt?
2. Hast du WoW mal gestartet, bei den betreffenden Chars das Addon aktiviert und dich mal eingeloggt?


----------



## Solata (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Habe heute eingeloggt und einfach alles so versucht  wie gestern & heute hats geklappt. Obwohl ich nahc dem thread gestern nix mehr gemacht habe.
Komisch aber trotzdem Danke

LG


----------

